# Toro Timemaster advice



## jcs43920 (Jun 3, 2019)

Ok so I recently upgraded from my 21" toro recycler to a 30" time master. I love it so far but have a couple issues. One of them is the front end wants to pop a wheelie when I am driving it and I have to really put some force into the handles to hold it down from doing so. I have slowed it down but it still doesn't seem to help. The other thing is how exactly do I maintain it to keep it running year after year? After purchasing I have had a couple different people telling me they had to replace the belts on them every year because they break. Another person told me they had a bad transmission, and it wouldn't start in the spring. What can I do to maintain this thing to keep it running strong for the long haul other than just adding oil, and sharpening the blades?


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

My flex 21 does wheelies too, I just apply pressure on the handles when engaging the handle to keep it down. Perhaps there is some sort of counterweight you could get for the front of your timemaster?

I can't comment specifically on the timemaster, but for me in terms of maintenance, this is what I do:
- Change the oil (annually)
- Change the spark plug (annually)
- Change the air filter (annually)
- Use non-ethanol fuel
- Use a fuel stabilizer (Sta-Bil/Seafoam), especially leading into winter (I just add a couple ounces every time I refill the gas can)
- Sharpen the rotary blades (annually)
- Other maintenance (belts, reel backlapping, etc.) as needed

Doing all of this annually is probably overkill, but gives me peace of mind for probably $10/year/mower.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

jcs43920 said:


> One of them is the front end wants to pop a wheelie when I am driving it and I have to really put some force into the handles to hold it down from doing so. I have slowed it down but it still doesn't seem to help.


When you say "I have slowed it down" did you mean adjusting the self-propel drive?

Page 19 - https://www.toro.com/getpub/85785


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife (Jul 23, 2018)

I have a timemaster too and I LOVE IT!! To help extend the life of the belt and pulleys you should remove the top cover and clean any grass clippings that are under the cover periodically. If your Timemaster is new then it should have little black covers on top of the pulleys that help keep dirt out. The dirt in the pulleys is what will kill the belt and pulleys. If you dont have the covers then you should be able to buy them at a Toro dealer or Ace. Other than that just use a good synthetic oil (I use Royal Purple) with basic maintenance and it should last forever!!


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

I've had mine for 6+years. The second year I owned it one of the blade pulleys broke. It was fixed under warranty. I had to replace the drive cable two years ago, and a belt broke last year. So in the six years of ownership it has held up okay in my opinion. I have the electric start and the same battery that came with it still works great. I charge it twice a year and really surprised that it still holds a charge and starts the mower every time. I've had zero start issues with mine.


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

Before it sits thru winter, either use non ethonol gas with a stabilizer, or drain all the fuel out. I always drain it out.


----------



## jcs43920 (Jun 3, 2019)

ericgautier said:


> jcs43920 said:
> 
> 
> > One of them is the front end wants to pop a wheelie when I am driving it and I have to really put some force into the handles to hold it down from doing so. I have slowed it down but it still doesn't seem to help.
> ...


Yep exactly. It didn't really help.


----------



## Scox1235 (Aug 2, 2018)

I also have a Timemaster and have done the following annually, and just recently replaced the spindle bearings.
1. Install an hour meter to keep track of when maintenance needs to be done.
2. Oil change / air filter and fuel filter at the start of each season, and typically do just an oil change right around 4th of July or just after.
3. I have 3 sets of blades that I rotate so I mow with no more than one previous cut on the blades before I swap out for sharpened blades that I do myself.
4.I replaced the standard pulleys that came with it for the deck belts with the beefed up metal version that comes on the Exmark 30 or Turfmaster 30.( follow this link for the info https://youtu.be/Lt0sIVEYPo4)
I have had zero belt issues after doing that.
5.I do also try to keep the deck as clean as possible, so I will wash out the bottom of the deck every other week or sooner depending on how dry the grass was when I cut previously.

Hopefully this helps, and feel free to reach out with any other questions!


----------

